# Indian 1937 for sale on ebay



## Bikermaniac (May 27, 2012)

Hello everybody.
I'm selling my very rare and unique 1937 Indian Balloon tire bicycle on ebay. Item No. 170850241785
Take a look at it.
Thanks


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2012)

Is that an original metal tank?


----------



## kunzog (May 29, 2012)

catfish said:


> Is that an original metal tank?



this is from his ebay ad:
"and the tank is made out of fiberglass. It's not the best fiberglass copy but it's there for you to work on it if you want of to use as is."


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2012)

kunzog said:


> this is from his ebay ad:
> "and the tank is made out of fiberglass. It's not the best fiberglass copy but it's there for you to work on it if you want of to use as is."




Ah. I didn't get to the ad.....


----------

